# Teich in Terrasse integriert?!



## ohse (24. März 2012)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich viele Tipps und Ratschläge von erfahrenen Teichbauern erhalten werde.

Ich plane z. Z.t die Gestaltung meiner Terrasse. Hierbei kam ich auf den Gedanken, am Rande dieser später mal gepflasterten Terrasse, ein symetrischen "Teich" zu haben. 

Dabei geht es mir nicht darum, dort Wasserpflanzen oder Tiere einzunisten (auch wenn ich das total schön finde), sondern ich möchte einfach nur etwas Wasser in einer schönen selbstgestalten Form in die Terrasse integrieren zu haben. Als Beispiel führe ich hier mal dieses Bild (bei google gefunden) http://www.aquaparadies-riesa.de/images/teich/sonnensegel/02g.jpg an. 

Jetzt also die Frage bezüglich der Arbeitsschritte. 

Ausgekoffert auf 40 cm ist die Terrasse bereits. Sie ist auch durch Betonrasenkanten in der "Terrassenform" bereits gesetzt. Soooooo, ich möchte nun dort in rechteckiger Form ein kleines Wasserbecker dort einsetzen. Was vorgefertigtes in den Maßen wie ich es mir wünsche bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Also müsste ich ja die Form des Becken selbst setzen?! Aber womit?!

Und wie würde es dann weitergehen....?! Müsste dort Technik (Pumpe etc) eingebaut werden? 

Als groben Anhalt. Das Becken sollte ca. 3 Meter lang 0,8 Meter breit und 0,6 Meter tief werden.

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus fürs Lesen und Antworten!

sonnige Grüße


----------



## Plastikfern (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

hi Ohse,

Lass dir einen Becken auf Mass in HDPE anfertigen, so bekommst du wie du es auch willst

fernand


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

:willkommen hier im forum ohse

also ohne pflanzen etc. müsstest du meiner meinung nach das wasser chloren, damit es dir nicht in kürzester zeit total veralgt..... :?


----------



## Kolja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hallo Ohse,


herzlich Willkommen.

Ohne Pflanzen wirst du kein klares Wasser erhalten. Auch auf dem Foto sind Pflanzen zu sehen.

Hier  und hier waren schon mal Anfragen über formale Becken ohne Pflanzen.

Mit Pflanzen kann ich mir das ganze sehr schön vorstellen.


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hallo Ohse,
herzlich Willkommen.

Auch ein formales Wasser hat seinen Reiz.
Damit es sauber bleibt, musst du es wie einen Pool behandeln. Also Filter und Chemie.

Neben dem eingepassten HDPE Becken bestünde auch noch die Option das ganze zu mauern und dann mit Folie auszukleiden.
Auch eine Ausführung in GFK könnte Sinn machen.


----------



## mitch (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hallo Ohse,




> Das Becken sollte ca. 3 Meter lang 0,8 Meter breit und 0,6 Meter tief werden


 so ähnlich hatte ich das am Anfang auch mal vor - nur etwas Wasser bei der Terrasse 

aber VORSICHT . der Teichvirus ist sehr ansteckend  



sieh mal was dann daraus geworden ist 














bei einer symetrischen Form würde ich immer Folie nehmen


----------



## ohse (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Alles klar, das ist doch schon mal ein super Anfang 

Die beiden o. g. Links haben mir übs. sehr weitergeholfen. Zumindest bin ich als Unwissender soweit, dass ich nun verstanden habe, dass ich ohne Pflanzen oder Chemie nicht weiterkomme.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps!


----------



## ohse (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hey mitch,

dein "Wasser" / Teich sieht aber großartig aus. 

ja, so schnell kann's wahrscheinlich gehen .. : -)


----------



## Blechteich (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hallo Ohse,

schade ich hatte Dir auch noch helfen wollen, das wurde aber von einem übereifrigen Mod gelöscht.

Solltest Du noch Fragen zu Formalen Teichen oder Terassenteichen haben darfst Du mich aber trotzdem gerne über PN kontaktieren.
Du kannst ja mal bei den Vorstellungen nach Blechteich suchen. Ich hab sowas nämlich schon in meine Terrasse integriert.

Greetz
Michael


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teich in Terrasse integriert?!*

Hier gibt es keine übereifrigen Mods, sondern nur aufmerksame Mods....


----------

